# My Favorite Herbal Medicines and Home Remedies



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

here are some of my favorite herbal medicines and home remedies i make for my family. if any one has any questions feel free to give me a hollar. if anyone has any suggestions i love learning new things.

Tinctures

Here is my Basic Tincture Method-

Items Needed
Large glass jar with lid such as gallon jar or half gallon canning jar or even quart jars
Dry or Fresh Herbs
Alcohol such as 80proof vodka, everclear, even Whiskey or Brandy
Stick On labels or tape to write on

Make sure you utensils are clean and sterile

Fill glass jar 1 /2 to 3/4 of the way full with crushed dry herb. If using fresh make sure they are washed clean and rough chopped
Fill jar with the alcohol to where the level of the liquid is one inch over the top of the herbs.
Stir well to make sure herb is covered 
Put lid on jar, Label and Date

Place jar somewhere away from heat and light. 
A closet is just fine. Every day shake your jar once or twice. Check the liquid level to make sure it stays one inch over top of herbs. Some herbs will absorb the liquid more than others and you need to top off with a bit more. So add a bit more alcohol if necessary.

When your time frame is over and when you are ready you will need to strain and bottle. I prefer to steep for 30 days Some folk think 2 weeks are fine, personally, I like 30 days and believe you get a better product. If i was in a real hurry to use something after 2 weeks I would strain some out to use and leave the rest in the jar to steep for the rest of the 30 days.

When steep tine is over, you have an option-you can strain the whole jar or strain out what you need to fill a smaller bottle . You can leave the rest of the herb still soaking in the large jar and just take out what you need. It is up to you.

To Strain you Need:
Cheesecloth
Strainer
Spoon
Large Bowl

Take a large bowl and place strainer over it. Line with cheesecloth and slowly pour liquid into cheesecloth. Let this stand for 1-2 hours then tie up corners to make a snug ball and gently squeeze out as much of the liquid as possible. Make sure your hands are clean or used food prep gloves.

You can store this back into the alcohol bottle, but make sure you always label and date your bottles. If you choose to just strain out what you need into a smaller bottle that is fine. Just make sure you Always label and date so you know what you have. Don't assume you will always remember what is in that bottle especially after you have made up a dozen or so bottles of tinctures.

*Elderberry Tincture* - this is excellent for colds and flu. It is good to keep a gallon or so around each year. This works to stop the virus from replicating so your body can fight it off. It is an anti-viral and one of my favorites.

Ingredients: One pound bag of dried elderberries, one cup sugar or honey

Directions: Follow Basic Tincture Method.

Notes: I add in one cup of sugar into the jar for the 30 day steep. This is a small berry that is Very tart, so the sugar helps. Some people add in honey instead, it is your preference, add some more if you like. But to me, it really needs some sweetener.

Dose: 2T every 4 hours. If I was very ill and fighting the flu, I would make sure I take some in the middle of the night. Child Dose is 1T and it would be preferable to use the non alcohol method which is posted at the end of the chapter.

*Ginger Tincture*- This is my favorite for several reasons. First it is terrific for stomach problems, gas, indigestion, bloating, etc. and second, it tastes so durn good. I have used a touch of this in a summer time cocktail called a Moscow Mule. That is made with ginger beer originally but not having that around or the next best gingerale, a tablespoon of this does the trick. ---off topic, sorry. 
.
Ingredients: I use dried cut root pieces

Directions: Follow the basic Tincture method.

Dose: Take 1 tsp to 1T in glass of water or tea and sip.

*SpazEze Blend* - This is a terrific tincture that stops cramps and muscle spasms in their tracks. It can even help with mild angina---though we all know if you use it for that, you are already under a Doctors care for your heart, right?

This tincture works on charley horse, leg cramps, menstrual cramps, esophageal spasm, rectal or anal spasms no one like to talk about, it STOPs them this will be one of your favorites and if you are prone to cramps or spasms, make up a couple of gallons. This is one tincture I will not allow myself to run out of, it's that good. I hope it works as good for you as it does for us.

Ingredients: Equal parts Wood Betony, Wild Yam, Corydalis Root.

Directions: Follow Basic Tincture Method

Dose: Take 2-4 T as needed. If you need more, take more. It usually works in just a minute or 2 bringing quick relief. I carry a small bottle in my purse with me so I always have it around. I used to suffer from esophageal spasms, but not anymore.

Note: The Wild Yam and Wood Betony are easy to find, but the Corydalis root is usually found under chinese herbs. Get extra when ordering. It is very good stuff.

*Cannabis Tincture* - I make this for nerve pain / fibromyalgia pain. For me, it is the only thing that controls the pain. As long as I take it on time, the pain is 95% gone. This is a mild tincture, not too strong and no high or buzz. It just stops the nerve pain. I make it with a 50/50 mix of dried bud and leaves and fresh leaves.

Ingredients: Take half dry bud and leaf and half fresh green leaf, I prefer an Indica or a hybrid over a plain Stiva.

Directions: I decarboxilate the dried pot in the oven at 300 degrees for 10 min. To do this you need to grind or crush the dried material as best as you can, just do your best. You can use a coffee grinder that is used only for herbs to chop it up real good. Place it in a pie pan and put in oven, take out when done and let cool. This will make your home smell like pot big time, so if you do not want neighbors nosing around maybe do this at night.

Wash or rinse off the fresh green leaf and tear into chunks. Fill your glass jar with both and follow the Basic Tincture Method.. I make this batch steep for a good 30 days.

Dose: Take 2-3T four or five times a day, make sure your last dose is at bedtime. The taste is strong so you can add it to water or juice or just chug it.

Notes: I have tried different recipes and experimented, this 50/50 recipe seems to be the best. I have never gotten a buzz or high from this, but I take it after a bit of food in my stomach.

*Migraine Tincture Blend* - not just for migraines works great for all headaches.

Ingredients: Equal parts lemon balm, peppermint, feverfew. **

Directions: Follow the Basic Tincture Method.

Dose; Take 1-2 T as needed during the day. .

Notes: I have found this very beneficial. You can make this by tincturing the herbs separately and then blending. ***When done and strained, you can also add in 1/4 cup Corydalis Root Tincture or Skullcap or St Johns or Butterbur. Different people have different preferences. I prefer the Corydalis Root. Some people swear by the Butterbur. I do not have much experience with Butterbur and read it must be used sparingly. some people with vestibular migraines add it in and swear it makes the difference, so do your research to see if you would like to add it..

If vodka or alcohol is a Migraine trigger for you , you can make this using the non alcohol tincture method posted at the end of this..

*Relaxing Tincture Blend *- This is also some of my favorites. I like to add 1-2T to a cup of tea in the late afternoon or evening.

Ingredients: Equal parts Lemon Balm, Peppermint, Chamomile.

Directions: Follow Basic Tincture Method.

Dose: Take 1-2T in cup of tea or juice for mild relaxing affect.

*Hops Bedtime Tincture* - This is great to take about one hour before bed to help you fall asleep. It is gentle and does not make you feel groggy the next day.

Ingredients: Hops Flowers

Directions: Follow Basic Tincture Method

Dose: Take in the evening about one hour before bed. Put 10-20 drops in glass of juice or tea. It is a bit bitter so you can add it to something.

Notes: plant yourself a hops vine, it grows like nuts, looks lovely and you will always have your hops flowers for your tincture.

*Elecampagne Cough Tincture* - This works amazing good for stopping that nagging hacking cough so you can sleep.

Ingredients: Elecampagne dried

Directions: Follow Basic Tincture Method

Dose: Take 1-2T as needed. I prefer to take this before bed so I can sleep better.

*Blackberry Leaf* - This stops diarrhea quickly. It does not leave you bound up the next day either. Diarrhea means your body wants to get rid of something but there are times when you need to stop it. like when you need sleep, so this has its place. it works amazingly well.

Ingredietns: Blackberry leaves.

Directions: Follow Basic Tincture Method

Dose: Take 1-2 T after every episode. This usually works perfectly by the second dose.

Notes: If you have some bushes growing try to pick what you can, wash and dry the leaves for later use. Do not pick from bushes near roads or where heavy pollution is.

*Hot Mamma Blend* - Menopause/PMS tincture that woeks very well to stop hot flashes, pre menstrual irritability and the crummy that time of the month' feeling. This worked extremely well when I went through menopause and saved my sanity.

Ingredients: Equal parts Dong Quai, Wild Yam, Chasteberry. Half part Daimiana, Licorice Root, Hops.

Directions: Follow Basic Tincture Method

Dose: Take 2-3 T as needed, usually 4-5 times a day to reduce or eliminate problems.

*Non Alcohol Tincture Recipe* - This can be used for people who do not use alcohol or for children. Unlike the standard alcohol method, this must be refrigerated and will last about 2-3 weeks versus the indefinite shelf life an alcohol tincture has. It is basically made as needed.

Directions: Fill jar with dry material, cover with food grade vegetable glycerine, steep for at least 60 days shaking jar daily. strain, bottle and label. Store in fridge and use before 2 =3 weeks. you can add honey or sugar for flavor.

*Fresh Herbs versus Dried*-Yes you can use fresh herbs in place of dried. You will need more herb. Wash and chop your fresh herbs, fill jar all the the way to the top and proceed with Basic Tincture Method but steep for 60 days.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

*My Favorite Salve Recipes*

Here are my favorite Salve Recipes i use alot

First you need herb infused oil. This is very easy.

*Infused Oils*--Take the herbs you want to use, fill a jar to 1 /2 to 2/3 way full, cover with an oil such as light olive oil, almond oil, melted coconut oil, anything really EXCEPT canola oil. That is a low quality and you should not even be eating it let alone putting it in your medicines. Get good oil, your body will thank you.

Let the herbs steep for 30 days. When ready, filter thru a cheesecloth lined strainer into a large bowl. Let this set for a couple hours then tie up the corner into a ball and squeeze out as much as possible. Pour this oil into a container and store in a cool dry place til it is needed.

*Crockpot Method* - this is faster.
to make herb oil with coconut oil or to make it faster you need the crockpot method
get a crock pot, 
put in 8-10 ounce dry herb
add in 5 cups coconut oi;
keep on LOW around 150 degrees for at least 24 hours. 
you can go as long as 48 if you want it more concentrated.
strain thru cheesecloth and bottle - label -date

*Basic Salve Recipe* - 
1 cup infused oil
1 cup coconut oil
4 T Beeswax flakes, chips, or pastilles
Essential oils as needed
2-4 Vit E capsules - optional
this will make 5 four ounce jars

Directions: Set up a double boiler with a pot of water heating up with a stainless steel or pyrex glass bowl sitting on top. Add the herb infused oil, coconut oil and beeswax. Get the water pot up to a near boil to start to melt the wax and oils, then reduce to simmer. Keep stirring til the wax is completely melted.
Remove from heat and then add any essential oils and 2-4 vit E capsules (optional). Prick end of vbit E capsule and squeeze out the oil into your melted batch and stir. This acts as a preservative.

Pour into jars and let cool on counter overnight. The tops may look set but it needs several hours to completely cooled. Put lids on the next day and label and date.

Here are some of my all time favorite Salve Recipes:

*Calandula Comfrey Skin Healing Salve*
This is an excellent all time salve for dry chapped skin. It is soothing and promotes fast healing.
Use a 50/50 mix of the Calandula oil and Comfrey Oil.
Direction: Follow Basic Salve Recipe

*Arnica Sore Muscle Salve*
This is one of my favorite pain relieving salves, I make some different variations but this is the basic one.
Directions: Use arnica infused oil and follow the Basci Salve Recipe.

*Homemade Neosporin with Essential Oils*
This is a lovely salve for cuts, scraps, bruises, stings and is a great all time salve. There are a couple variations but this is the easiest.

1Cup coconut oil 
1Cup olive oil
4 Tbsp. beeswax 
80 drops Lavender essential oil
48 drops Frankincense oil
40 drops Lemon Essential Oil 
32 drops Tea Tree Oil

Directions: Follow Basic Salve Recipe. This will make 5 four ounce jars.

*Peppermint Eucalyptus Salve*
this is like homemade Vicks. It is not as strong but it is quite nice to use.

1 cup Coconut Oil
1 cup Olive Oil
4 T Beeswax 
120 drops Eucalyptus essential oil 
80 drops Peppermint essential oil
60 drops Rosemary Essential Oil

Directions: Follow Basic Salve Recipe


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Favorite Home Remedies*

here are some of my favorite home remedies

*toothache plant*-
this is a pretty little plant that once tinctured, flower, leaves and stems, numbs the area rubbed on. yeah, it really does numb your skin--or gums or tooth. it is not hard to find in heirloom seed catalogs. grow in large flower pots, do cuttings for tincture and let it grow back for more cuttings. unless you have set aside a large area in your yard for it to spread and it spreads alot, use large flower pots and bring them inside before weather turns cold. you can easily keep the plant alive and make further cuttings. it is an odd flower plant in that it does not have flower petals--just the yellow center that when mature gets a dark spot in the center. i have some tincturing and will experiment with making a salve just to see. if it work as a slave, i bet it wold be a great help.

*Clove oil*--
it really works good for gum and toothache pain so it is worth getting a bottle or 2 to have.

*MSM * you can buy this at tablets or bulk powder, which i prefer. a heaping tablespoon in glass of water once a day or 2 tablets really helps the aching joint pain.

*Bromelein tablets*--
most people use this for digestion troubles. but if take on empty stomach and about one hour before any food, is a pain reliever. to me, it felt like taking 4 extra strength tylenol, and it did work.
medical magnets-
ive used these for many years and they work for us. i get them from promagnet.com. i recommend the knee wrap, a couple flexible rectangles and some spot magnets. they really do relieve pain and speed up healing. id never be without them. the tric its to get Good ones and promagnet.com has good product and not too expensive. there are too many examples in my life of using them for quick pain relief and healing to relate. it helps the body repair. because of my poor vision, i tend to trip and fall alot. i have hurt myself pretty bad a couple times, and when that happens i will rub on some arnica and or cannabis salve, and wrap with medical magnets. i have been amazed over and over how fast the pain and swelling goes away and how quick i heal. i have gotten a variety of medical magnets over the years and it is one thing i will never let myself be without.

*Kratom*-
this is a plant from south america, it has white/green version and red. it is a good pain reliever. use the white/green during the day and red at night. i know people who swear by it. you get it in powder form and take a bit in water and chug or you can make capsules. here is link to company recommended to me as top quality with best prices. www.greenleafkratom.com
i have been told the pain relief is as good as using cannabis but without the potential side effect. i bought some and decided to tincture, not sure if that was the best idea but i am waiting til it is ready to try out. i have a relative in her 60s that has severe hip and knee pain from an accident years ago. she swears this is the best help. she takes it a couple times a day.

*valerian tincture*
this is a sedative and anti spasmodic

*kava kava tincture*-
pain reliever, can mix with the lemon balm and peppermint blend mentioned in previous post. take 1/2 tsp as needed.

*skullcap tincture*-
relieves pain and muscle spasms. take 1-2 tsp as needed in water or tea

*gallbladder attack*-
if you have a pissed off gallbladder that acts up occasionally you need to do a flush. i prefer the lemon juice/olive oil flush and have done it once a year for over 10 years.

BUT during an actual attack that you get in the middle of the night where you are all gassy and bloating and a pain that makes you hollar---drink 8 ounce apple juice with 2T apple cider vinegar.
this will stop the attack. it works. repeat the drink if necessary but most of the time one will work to stop the attack in just a few minutes and i can go back to bed. i keep several packs of the little bottles of apple juice around and a good organic apple cider vinegar. use only real apple juice and real apple cider vinegar.

when i feel that ache that warns me my gallbladder is getting not happy or i indulged in something i know better than to eat, i have the apple juice and ACV on hand for just n case. no more surprise attacks in the middle of the night.

the key here is i KNOW my gallbladder, i know what sets it off, what the twinge or aches mean. ive studied the different flushes and have done them over the years. ive never had real bad episodes like the first come back because i do flushes each year and have the apple juice and ACV handy.

*kidney stone attack*-
i have not tried this but i saved the info for a 'just in case' down the road. some people swear by it, but i personally have not used this.
drink 2oz olive oil plus 2oz lemon juice. follow with large glass of water. says it helps to pass stone in 24 hours.

*kidney stone problems*--
drink celery seed tea. 1T celery seed in 1 pint hot water. steep til cool. drink this once a day for 3 weeks/ not for pregnant or nursing mother. i have seen this many times as recommended but have not had kidney stones so i personally do not know if it works. if i was prone to kidney stones id be stocking up on different remedies. buy several lb bags of this it is not expensive at herbalcom.com to keep on hand. at the very least you can cook with the stuff.

*eucalyptus essential oil*-
i love this stuff for several reasons, first it just smells great, relieves congestion and helps you breathe. it is also a very nice pain reliever. mix 50/50 with your favorite oil and rub it in. you will smell like a big cough drop but it helps nicely. some people have used peppermint essential oil the same way, but i i found the eucalyptus oil better.

there are essential oil blends you can make up

here is one combo
Peppermint, Helichrysum, Roman Chamomile, Birch, Cassia, Wintergreen, Ginger

another-
sweet marjoram, sandalwood, lavender, chamomile, clary sage,

*Liposomal Vitamin C*

In order to achieve an effective megadose vitamin C dose - for instance, to kill cancer cells - you need to achieve a vitamin C blood level of around 250-350 mg/dl. An average person will typically have around 1 mg/dl on a fairly decent diet. After a 25 to 50 grams IV vitamin C therapy delivered in about a 90-minute period, the blood level is in the 200 to 300 mg/dl range.

Reports say that 6 g of oral liposomally-carried vitamin C is equal in delivering vitamin C inside cells, where it does its work, to 50 grams of intravenous vitamin C.

To make Liposomal Vitamin C,
you need an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner. Just type on amazon.com or other store of your convenience and see which size is the most practical one for you.

Then you'll need sunflower lecithin or non-GMO hexane free soy lecithin, and the vitamin C, preferably as sodium ascorbate.
blender

i know there are a couple ways to make it but this is how i make it

Recipe

2 cups cool water--add 6T lecithin
mix well and let soak for 3 hours
1 cup warm water add 2T ascorbic acid
mix well to dissolve completely

pour both in blender and mix at HIGH speed for one full minute
pour into sonic machine and run for at least 30 minutes.
stir every so often, it helps break up foam
keep running until there is NO MORE FOAM.
that is the key, no more foam means higher encapsulation.
stir with straw every so often
do not use heat mode for your sonic cleaner.
when done pour into clear glass jar and put in fridge.

dose and comparisons
2oz or 4-5 T = 14 gms IV vit C
1oz or 2T = 5-7gm IV vit C
1T = 3.5gm IV vit C

start with the 1T twice a day

protocol
for no major health problems, for good health
take 1-2gms a day--2tsp
for extreme athletes or major heath challenge
take 4-6gm --1-2T
for extreme disease-late stage infection, cancer, heart disease, etc
take 8-12gm --take 2-3T

start with lower dose and see how your body reacts.
with regular vit C, i have trouble taking a larger dose but with this stuff ive never had any gastric problems at all.

take on empty stomach at least 15minutes before or after a meal.

the cancer killing dose is 20-30gm a day
gives 80-85% encapsulation
shake well before each use

*************
personally i do not like the smell or taste. i chug it. it works better to add it to a little cranberry juice. ive have read people add a drop or 2 of peppermint oil or something to change the taste and flavor. i usually have to make myself take this. when i do, i feel better and stronger.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

MRSA infection

i have not dealt with this as yet but have collected info and treatments that are reported to have helped or cured. just sharing, you never know when it might be needed.

here is a selection in order of positive results reported.
personally id do the iodine first and take oregano oil or garlic oil for killing the virus internally. that seems to have the best results by far.
id stop all sugars and wheat as that feeds the virus. and alkalize the body. id do a blood cleans to help kill it. and wash and scrub everything regularly so it does not spread to others.

-iodine
lugols iodine. dab on boil several times a day til it dries up
povidone iodine 10% is great too. wash with antibiotic soap in between applications. cover with bandage lightly use non stick pads so skin around boil is not damaged and infection spread to tender tissue. the standard tincture of iodine used for cuts and scraps i think is only 2% so wont be dtrong enough. get some of the much stronger lugols or povidone to have on hand.

dab magnesium oil on boils several times a day til gone.
may itch, but it will burn or sting if boil open. low magnesium opens the door to the body for msra and staph infections.
also--you can get a jug of magnesium oil and put in spray bottle and spray at night, rub in. it dries, seems flaky but soaks in fast and wears off overnight. many folks spray their body about 30 min before a shower cause it feels greasy and they dont want it to stay on.


additional treatments that work for many people

- Mrsa Dawkins Solution.
it can be used for any wound infection.

1/4C plain bleach
1T salt
1T baking soda
1Q boiled distilled water
mix and apply direction to wounds. soak a cloth and apply to skin , boils, etc. repeat several times a day for as long as needed.

have to clean out the virus from the blood--oregano oil or oregacillan caps and or allicin (garlic). strong antibiotics can work, some do not and it comes back antibiotics will mess up the flora and fauna and even weaken immune system more.

every day 2-3x at 2-3 drops Oil of Oregano under tongue (very fiery but temporary, use hot tea or some other chaser). you can get the oregano oil capsules that might be easier to take that the straight oil which is really strong.

never ever squeeze boil to help it drain but stretch the skin gently. otherwise, by squeezing you are damaging tissue underneath and around and it Will spread and make more boils the first boil is called the 'mother' and smaller ones will break out around it as it spreads. you want to avoid this.x


bleach bath for large infection areas-
bleach baths with 1/2 c bleach, 10 drops lavender oil, 10 drops neem oil, 10 drops tea tree oil, and 4 squirts of dawn antibacterial dish soap in my bath

essential oil mix of 10 drops eucalyptus oil, 3-4 drops of oregano oil and a couple drops of tea tree oil directly on the blotchy bumps several times a day.

whatever you choose for topical you then still have to disinfect all bedding, clothing, etc because it is highly contagious.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Diatomaceous Earth (DE)*

i have used DE off and on for a few years. some folks take it every day.

here is what the info says:
Diatomaceous Earth (DE) may help to absorb methyl mercury, E. coli, endotoxins, viruses, organophosphate pesticide residues, and drug residues.

Diatomaceous Earth may be a natural organic colon cleanser and detoxifier. Cleansing and detoxification alone has a myriad of positive effects in the human body.

"Silica is the most important trace element in human health." Silica plays an important role in many bodily functions and has a direct relationship to mineral absorption.

The average human body holds approximately seven grams of silica, needing significantly more silica than even important minerals such as iron. Most people are, in fact, silica deficient.

Among other things, enough silica in the body is vital for calcium absorption to allow calcium supplements to work. If Silica deficient, as is the case in the vast majority of us, calcium supplementation can even be a negative.

Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth is an excellent natural and organic source of silica.

Other Reported Health Benefits of Silica / Diatomaceous Earth

Include Maintaining Healthy Blood Pressure Levels, Maintaining Healthy Cholesterol Levels, Better Calcium Utilization for help with Osteoporosis and Healthier Joints, Weight Loss, Improvement in Hair, Nails, Teeth & Gums, More Energy, and an overall feeling of Well Being.

For Osteoporosis
Weight Loss
Detox
Internal Cleanse
Hair
Teeth and Gums
Tougher Nails

*************

there is alot said about DE. i have used it for internal cleans more or less- it cleans you out good. just a tsp a day in water is enough for most folks. i have gone up to about 2 tsp in water. it has no taste, just chalky. i put it in water and stir and use a straw.

be careful to NOT breath it in, like any powder you dont need that in your lungs.

i have found my skin was softer, dry patches disappeared, hair thicker and nails grw faster.

it can be used as a parasite cleanse. you can use it in your gardens to kill off those pesky flea beetles, douse your chickens with it, it has alot of value to it.

i wet my toothbrush with colloidal silver, then dab it in some DE and brush teeth and gums, i use it once a day. it helps remove plaque and keeps gums clean and healthy. ***some people think it might be too abrasive for regular teeth cleaning, so i use it only once a day, it sure makes your teeth feel brand new.

it can do alot of great things i would not put it in the miracle category but i think it has good value in its use.

*Activated Charcoal Powder
*
ACP is used medicinally as well as in air purifiers and water purifiers. Its recorded use dates back to 1550 BC and in modern times is most widely used medicinally as a detoxifier and poison antidote. I always keep it on hand for spider bites, accidental ingestion of toxins or stomach bug.

i think ACP is Very important for several reasons, mostly for food poisoning, detox and as a poultice for bites and infections.

some folk even brush their teeth with it i tried it. it was ok but i thought i looked kinda creepy. lol. it does wash out fine so you do not walk around with black teeth,

it is MESSY to work with. this is another of those powder things you do not want to breathe in, so be careful using it. but it works terrific for bites and stings in drawing out the venom or poison, nausea, diarrhea.

it is good for humans and pets. you can make 'charcoal biscuits' more like a hard cracker with some charcoal powder in them for dogs or heck,even people for bad stomachs, gas and bloating.

when fukashima blew up i read that ACP was #1 in detoxing radiation poisoning.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

make your own Dr Bronners soap

this is not exactly medicine---but i just found this today and im pumped. and im kicking myself cause i make my own laundry soap and never thought of this.

i use alot of Dr Bronners liquid castile soap. it is great stuff and it is getting pretty expensive. here is how you can make it yourself very easy.

get one bar of kirks castie soap, 4oz
get 2 quarts of water and bring to a boil
while water is heating up grate the bar of soap or cut into real small pieces.

when water is boiling take off of heat
stir in soap shavings, stir well.
let this set for 5-6 hours or overnight.
it will dissolve and do its thing.

when ready, stir real good or use a stick blender to make smoother and foamy.

you can add in some essential oil here to make it the way you like.

put in bottles, label and enjoy.

you will not get alot of bubbles but that is normal. also, if it is too thick for you, just add some water to thin it the way you like.
if you tend to have dry skin add in 1T of veg glycerine.

this will make 64oz of liquid castile soap.
a 32oz bottle of dr B runs around $19.

you can also buy a bar of dr Bronners bar castile soap and grate that up if you want it runs around $3/50 and is 5oz i think. so you will need to add a bit more water.

the above recipe is the Master recipe.
you can take this and make your own househod cleaners, no fooling.

take 3 Tablespoons of this master recipe (no glycerine for this)
add to 1 quart of water
add 1/8 to 1/4 essential oil
put in spray bottle, label

orange, peppermint, pine, lemon, grapefruit, lavender---etc.
YOU decide. you can do counters floors, appliances, windows, mirrors, use it for hand wash in a punp bottle by the sinks, wash store bought fruits and veggies, mirrors, try it and see.

*Wart treatment that works*

get yourself a bottle of garlic oil capsules. they are not only great for taking one a day to help keep arteries cleaned out but also they kill warts nie and easy. no more compound w that stings nad blisters and makes a mess.

just get one garlic oil capsule, poke the end with a needle and apply the oil to your wart. you can soak a bit of cotton ball and bandaid it on. do this once or twice a day and your wart will just die and disappear in a week or so. even stubborn warts---

after trying many different things and OTC, other home remedies, THIS worked the fastest without causing hard or damage to skin around wart..

if you prefer, since you are gonna smell like garlic, you can do this once a day before bed, just soak the cotton ball real good and tape it on. it works faster if you do it 2x a day but you can do it 1x at bedtime.

*Colloidal Silver*
it has many, many uses and i encourage everyone to get themselves a little silver generator to make their own, it is well worth it

*Conjunctivitis / eye infection* -
the best thing hands down is use Colloidal Silver as eye wash several times a day. wash hands, door knobs, counters, etc because it is very contagious. every time over the years i used colloidal silver it worked. humans, pets, doesnt mater. when pet looking punky or maybe chewing on unhealthy things, i put some in their water

*Hydrogen Peroxide
*
he store bought stuff in the brown bottles is a 3% solution. it is not expensive. they say it is only good for one yer if it is still sealed. after opening only good for maybe 30-45 days. that has not been my experience. i have opened bottles kept in my basement over 2yrs old and no signs of it being weak or diminished.

so maybe it is like all the expiration labels on everything, they put a date and want you to toss out what you dont use and buy new when the old is still good. sort of like that pentagon report many years ago about do medicines lose potency and when---turns out if kept cool and dry and away from heat and light your meds can last for 8-10 years before getting weaker.

you can save money and buy a jug of 35% strength and water it down to standard 3%. take one ounce of 35% and add 11oz of distilled water. store in a non reactive container like your bronw bottles or clenaed out vinegar jugs, dont forget to label and dont forget if you get some 35% to label it real good as that and keep it out of site of kids.

there are so many things 3% hydrogen peroxide can be used for from wounds, cuts toothpaste, gargle, plants like it, disinfect toothbrishes (i do this every month), purify water, wash your store bought fruits and veggies---so check it out and stock up on a couple bottles while you can.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wow. I really appreciate you taking the time to write all that out. I've been looking at the thread title for a couple days and just got to it. Seems like a lot of great info and there are a couple things I'd like to try and make. Is this just a hobby (might not be the right word) for you or did you receive education on the subject and do this as a business?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Honey(raw)

Wild Lettuce

Horse Mint


Honey - "Smear" it on cuts, infections, burns... cover lightly with gauze to prevent/kill infections. Repeat as needed.

Wild Lettuce - Boil entire plant and strain out solids then boil the liquid down to a "thick syrup". Works as a pain killer, cough suppressant, helps with insomnia and calms anxiety. Several Forum members have tried this and have given good reports. 

About 1 tblspn is a starting dose.

WARNING - Tastes like crap! 

Horse Mint(Wild Peppermint/Bee Balm) - Pack a quart jar with leaves/flowers/stems, fill with water and pressure can at 5psi for 90 minutes. Liquid is used as an antiseptic and is sterile since pressure canned.


I treated this burn on my hand and arm up to the elbow with honey and horse mint and it healed without a trip to the doctor and with no infection but it left a hefty scar.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

davarm , thanks so much for the info. i like the use of honey too and tho i actually have some wild lettuce tincture i made up long ago i never got around to try it. duh. your mention iof it makes me wantt o dig it out.

and the bee balm / horse mint is very interesting. have not heard of that application and thanks so much for bringing it up for everyone., im certainly going to be trying that this summer. the burn site looks like a good heal going on. best of luck with it.

crackbotthomlousie--lol--did i get the name right? ive been studying herbs for about 20 yrs or so and othger alternative remedies. things i picked up from others to try, some i researched, others from classes and books. i guess maybe it is a hobby after all. it is a topic that is exciting to me and i often bore people to death with things.

i started writing things down in a notebook i called Make Yer Own. love doing experiments, making my own oils, tinctures, salves, soaps, cheese, beer, wine, spice mixes, teas and such as ive always loved making things. and i saved money doing it, so that is a plus too. when i was fighting cancer i really got deeper into health remedies of a deeper nature to help myself

i dont have official learning or letters after my name, just an old lady.

my passion has become working with cannabis to make different medicines to fight cancer and other problems. im lucky to live in a legal state. ive been working on a blog listing all the cannabis medicine recipes i can find that ive used or other people gave them to me to share. when i had cancer i spent some many hours for days and weeks trying to find info, find recipes, step by step directions, help with questions, so i put it all together in one place easy to find and use. it is not fancy at all, just a post of a topic then you scroll down to the next and so on. not real 'puter literate.

here is link if anyone is interested--still a work in progress

https://cannacancerblog.wordpress.com/blog/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The burns healed great, happened 4 or 5 years ago.

The end result of it all is below.


----------

